# Can Liv eat pork loin Bone?



## ~Olive~ (Apr 20, 2009)

We are making pork loins today and they have bones in them. My dad suggested giving her one and I wanted to know if she could have one. I know they can't eat chicken bones, I wasn't sure about pork loin bones


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Raw chicken bones are wonderful for your dog. Cooked bones of any kind I would keep away from you dog. 

Raw bones do not splinter the same was a cooked one does. Cooked = dangerous, raw = SAFE


----------



## ~Olive~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Ohh! Well I didn't know that! You learn something new everyday! Would she be able to eat the BBQed pork loin? If not i could always try and get her one uncooked.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Usually pork itself has lots of fat, and tons of sodium added. So not a great idea, causes the runs more times than not. A TINY TINY piece of cooked meat with no spice is fine, a TINY TINY pieces of raw meat is fine. I'd just think some raw chicken (wing/neck/back) would be a better option.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Never pork bones. No cooked bones of any kind. My mom's dog got a hold of a pork bone and it splintered in her throat. The dog lived but she had to have her throat cut open!!!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you need to wash raw chicken bones before they eat them? Or does raw chicken not affect dogs like it does us?


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Raw pork bones are fine, actually, just to clarify (although most are too touch for tiny chi teeth, Betty has had raw pork bones in the past and no issues).

No need to wash them first, I mean, you can rinse them if you feel better about it, but they don't need to be. Dogs don't process stuff the same as us, theirs goes through them much faster and therefore there is limited time for bacteria to build (unlike human insides where it stays a while). It's how they were built from before they were "domesticated", their insides have not changed much at all.  Betty has never had a problem with any meats (altho pork that is "enhanced" gives her the scoots). Her fav is chicken wings and rabbit ribs! Nomnomnom!


----------



## blondebond (Mar 1, 2009)

Muzby said:


> Raw pork bones are fine, actually, just to clarify (although most are too touch for tiny chi teeth, Betty has had raw pork bones in the past and no issues).
> 
> No need to wash them first, I mean, you can rinse them if you feel better about it, but they don't need to be. Dogs don't process stuff the same as us, theirs goes through them much faster and therefore there is limited time for bacteria to build (unlike human insides where it stays a while). It's how they were built from before they were "domesticated", their insides have not changed much at all.  Betty has never had a problem with any meats (altho pork that is "enhanced" gives her the scoots). Her fav is chicken wings and rabbit ribs! Nomnomnom!


They love RAW bones. Little Seti can crunch up chicken wings and backs like it's nobody's business. Where the heck to you get rabbit ribs?


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

We get ours from a lady who butchers her own meat rabbits locally. I get them whole and then cut them up for the kids into meal sized pieces. Betty -adores- rabbit, I'd say it is easily her favourite meat.

I have also bought a whole rabbit in the grocery store once (although it didnt have the head or insides, which I use as well). I know others order online: http://www.hare-today.com/


----------



## blondebond (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome link. Thank you!


----------

